# New CD of solo piano music by Faure



## tonal

This is a revelation. Piano music by Faure played as he intended. With depth and energy, not "with the blinds half down" as he hated.
Christine Croshaw gets it.
Included is a recording of the Ballade op19 which Liszt was convinced the pianist required 11 fingers to play.
The final track is Percy Grainger's arrangement for solo piano of Faure's Apres en reve and Croshaw can be seen here warming up to this track before a recital at Kings Place in London. She is blind. Whatever the case, her playing is superb...


----------



## Pugg

tonal said:


> This is a revelation. Piano music by Faure played as he intended. With depth and energy, not "with the blinds half down" as he hated.
> Christine Croshaw gets it.
> Included is a recording of the Ballade op19 which Liszt was convinced the pianist required 11 fingers to play.
> The final track is Percy Grainger's arrangement for solo piano of Faure's Apres en reve and Croshaw can be seen here warming up to this track before a recital at Kings Place in London. She is blind. Whatever the case, her playing is superb...


No pic and more info to find, not even on her website


----------



## Mandryka

Pugg said:


> No pic and more info to find, not even on her website


It's on spotify.

The OP says



> Piano music by Faure played as he intended. With depth and energy, not "with the blinds half down" as he hated.


Is there a quote by Faure, or something, to justify this? I've heard the idea before, but never seen a justification.

As far as Croshaw goes, it is as he described. It may lack a certain lightness, I'm not sure.


----------



## tonal

Pugg said:


> No pic and more info to find, not even on her website


Don't know how to do a cover pic. W



ill try again. Her website is www.christinecroshaw.com but the Faure disc isn't there yet it seems, although a very good Saint-Saens CD is, as well as Hummel.Interesting rep.


----------



## tonal

Looking for quote source. I heard it in a lecture also, so it must be accessible somewhere.
She certainly has a lightness and nuance which impresses me. 
In her booklet notes she said she first came into contact with Faure whilst a student at the Royal Academy of Music, where she played for the singing lessons of the eminent teacher Flora Nielsen. I suppose hence the charming inclusion of the Grainger arr of the Apres en reve perhaps.


----------



## Pugg

I do have the Czerny CD that's why I am interested.
( I don't have spotify)


----------



## tonal

Pugg said:


> I do have the Czerny CD that's why I am interested.
> ( I don't have spotify)


I have just ordered it having heard the Faure. A piano teacher friend said its a surprisingly charming CD...


----------



## Pugg

tonal said:


> I have just ordered it having heard the Faure. A piano teacher friend said its a surprisingly charming CD...


That's completely correct, mine recommended it also.


----------



## tonal

Pugg said:


> That's completely correct, mine recommended it also.


Ha! Good teachers I see...I think the Faure is on Spotify...The Moscheles disc is worth a listen too.


----------



## tonal

Pugg said:


> That's completely correct, mine recommended it also.


Just listened to the Czerny Chamber Music CD (Meridian Records). It's a find, the piano set of variations is great and the gem is that gentle solo piano Romance sans paroles ... Thank you for the recommendation. http://https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QZWGWE?ie=UTF8&keywords=Croshaw&qid=1464991991&ref_=sr_1_13&s=music&sr=1-13


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Track down some of Kathryn Stott's Faure recordings. I can't readily find any on YouTube, but it's worth persisting. Her Chopin is impressive, too.


----------



## tonal

Pat Fairlea said:


> Track down some of Kathryn Stott's Faure recordings. I can't readily find any on YouTube, but it's worth persisting. Her Chopin is impressive, too.


Thanks. I have Stott's Saint-Saens Cello / Piano sonatas with Hyperion which I enjoy a lot too.


----------



## Pugg

tonal said:


> Thanks. I have Stott's Saint-Saens Cello / Piano sonatas with Hyperion which I enjoy a lot too.


Does this mean that it's not alone about Christine Croshaw, but Faure in general?


----------



## tonal

I am enjoying the combination of the two. Thanks again for prompting me with the Czerny. Sometimes the music made me giggle! Its charming.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I found an interest in Faure's music recently, so thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Pugg

tonal said:


> I am enjoying the combination of the two. Thanks again for prompting me with the Czerny. Sometimes the music made me giggle! Its charming.


That's what music is all about, sometimes cry of sadness or happiness.


----------



## tonal

Xenakiboy said:


> I found an interest in Faure's music recently, so thanks for the suggestion!


Getting into the songs too now. But I keep going back to the Ballade Op19 on the Christine Croshaw disc. It is a superb piece of music

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Meridian/CDE84636


----------



## Pugg

tonal said:


> I am enjoying the combination of the two. Thanks again for prompting me with the Czerny. Sometimes the music made me giggle! Its charming.


​
I have it on right now . 

*Czerny: Chamber Music * 
Duo Concertante, Op.129
Variations Brillantes et Rondeau de Chasse, Op. 202
Rondo Facile et Brillante, Op. 374 No. 3
Chanson Sans Paroles, Op. 795 No. 1
Grande Sérénade Concertante, Op. 126

Clive Conway (Flute), Christine Croshaw (Piano), Nicholas Bucknall (Clarinet),

Christina Shillito (Cello), Stephen Stirling (Horn)


----------



## tonal

Pugg said:


> ​
> I have it on right now .
> 
> *Czerny: Chamber Music *
> Duo Concertante, Op.129
> Variations Brillantes et Rondeau de Chasse, Op. 202
> Rondo Facile et Brillante, Op. 374 No. 3
> Chanson Sans Paroles, Op. 795 No. 1
> Grande Sérénade Concertante, Op. 126
> 
> Clive Conway (Flute), Christine Croshaw (Piano), Nicholas Bucknall (Clarinet),
> 
> Christina Shillito (Cello), Stephen Stirling (Horn)


Thanks for adding this. The more I hear the Chanson Sans Paroles, the more I hear a little Chopin in it...


----------



## tonal

Xenakiboy said:


> I found an interest in Faure's music recently, so thanks for the suggestion!


Glad to have helped. This CD has the Ballade, which really allows us to hear Faure's imaginative harmonies.


----------

